# KB ELECTRONICS VFD install



## jererp (Sep 21, 2013)

This electrical stuff is really confusing for me, and can be made even worse by information overload.  After reading a number of these threads, and surfing the net, I decided to call a local shop that builds industrial panels and sells supplies to the general public.  They recommended this drive for running my 1/2 HP 3 PHASE motor.  KBMA-24D manufactured by KB Electronics.  I mounted it where my old barrel switch was mounted.


It's a NEMA-1 enclosure, (no exposed wires to harm me, so safer than some installs I have seen posted here, IMO), has an on/off switch as well as the speed control mounted right on the panel. They included hand written instructions on what I should do (add jumper to run on 110 V, and select motor HP jumper).  Otherwise, it was a simple wire job for me. I haven't seen anyone post using this type of drive here yet....so far it seems to be working fine for me. 

Tell me what you all think.

Jerry


----------



## oldgoaly (Sep 21, 2013)

looks a lot like a Minark (sp?) dc motor control. Where is it made?  how easy was it to connect up? those  VFD's can have some real small control connections! .


----------



## jererp (Sep 21, 2013)

KB Electronics is located in Coral Springs,Florida, and their website states that it is a manufacturing facility, so I assume this is American made. 
The hook up was simple. Clearly marked motor and line connections. I kept all the factory default settings, just added a jumper for 110V and moved a jumper to select the motor HP.


----------



## jererp (Sep 22, 2013)

That attached link is a very good, simple explanation.  I haven't played with any of the settings. Stayed with factory defaults.


----------



## UncleRuss (Sep 22, 2013)

jererp said:


> This electrical stuff is really confusing for me, and can be made even worse by information overload.  After reading a number of these threads, and surfing the net, I decided to call a local shop that builds industrial panels and sells supplies to the general public.  They recommended this drive for running my 1/2 HP 3 PHASE motor.  KBMA-24D manufactured by KB Electronics.  I mounted it where my old barrel switch was mounted.
> View attachment 60896
> 
> It's a NEMA-1 enclosure, (no exposed wires to harm me, so safer than some installs I have seen posted here, IMO),
> ...



Thank you Jerry, I CAN NOT agree more!  Sorry just one of my hang ups!


----------

